# FS: BC Racing Coils for 370Z or G37



## Jesus_p (Jul 31, 2014)

Item:BC Racing BR Type Coilovers V-02 07+ Sedan RWD, 08+ Coupe G37, 370Z
Condition: Used, Around 4 months used 
Reason for Sale: Upgraded to Airbags
Price w/shipping: 800 OBO
Location: Beaumont,TX
pictures here:
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d4...psef0cd2b9.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d4...psc30a7f8c.jpg


----------

